# Newbie Here - Hello and Thank You



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, so please forgive me if it is not.
My name is David and I am new to The Lawn Forum. 
I'd like to take the time to say Hello to everyone on here and say Thank You to the admins for allowing me into the club. 
I came across this place last night for the first time while researching the Chapin #97900 sprayer. I cannot believe how much I have learned from that single thread alone and look forward to learning even more from everyone on here. 
I currently live in NW Indiana, about 25 miles south of Chicago. I currently have 8,000 sq. ft of lawn (although we only really use about 1/3 of it in our backyard) but will be moving in a few months to a property that will have about 28,000 sq. ft. 
My wife and I wanted a large open yard that would allow our daughter to grow up and have fun in, although sometimes I get a bit freaked out by what will be required of me to maintain it. LOL. 
I belong to other forums for motorcycles, drones, barbecue & photography and over the years have gained an immense amount of invaluable information from the people on them. 
I feel better knowing that I'll have the knowledge and wisdom of the members of this board to help me through.
I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF :wave:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

windycityrider said:


> I belong to other forums for drones, barbecue & photography...


 :wave: Welcome! Plenty of those stuff here too.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> windycityrider said:
> 
> 
> > I belong to other forums for drones, barbecue & photography...
> ...


Cigars, Christmas lights, help me out here :lol:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > windycityrider said:
> ...


What's grilling, knives, gaming, various sports, and...beer


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Welcome to TLF


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome. It is nice to have more Hoosiers in the group.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What IS a Hoosier?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What IS a Hoosier?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!! I'm a transplanted Hoosier in the South now


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF :smile: Glad to see that our posts are moving us up in the Google SEO organic search results. Maybe Chapin or Scotts will take notice


----------

